# What Price A Balance Staff?



## Roamer Man (May 25, 2011)

I was in a conversation with my watch repairer yesterday bemoaning the scarcity of vintage parts, when he related a story, from some years ago, about a diamond-encrusted ladies Tissot that had come in for repair. It needed a new balance staff.

He phoned around all his usual suppliers. There were not to be had anywhere - except in one. They had just one in stock. In fact it was the last one in the entire country, and he didn't want to part with it. After much pleading he asked "how much is the watch worth?". "Â£2000", the repairer said. "OK, I'll let you have for Â£50, and that's as a favour because I know you"

That's got to be a record? Unless of course, you know different?


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

For a rare watch, that's not unreasonable...I paid Â£50 for a complete crown and stem assembly for my Seiko 6139-6002 and they're as rare as hens teeth (the stem, not the watch!)


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

Was that price for the complete balance? Sometimes that the only way they can be had.

Later,

William


----------



## harryblakes7 (Oct 1, 2010)

Well, there are people who can make a staff............... may cost two or three hundred pounds but it's worth it, depending on the watch............ :yes:

I do have a few Ronda staffs...........


----------



## Roamer Man (May 25, 2011)

Roger the Dodger said:


> For a rare watch, that's not unreasonable...I paid Â£50 for a complete crown and stem assembly for my Seiko 6139-6002 and they're as rare as hens teeth (the stem, not the watch!)


Well, I'd sell my own mother to get an inner stem for my old Rockshell MK V. Rare as hen's teeth? You bet. I only know of four in the entire world. Even so, there's no two exactly the same. Dave O'Sullivan's is a date only model, Dr_Niss's has a burgundy dial with different lettering, and that shop in Bankok has a modified one (in a very naff kind of way). I made him a reasonable offer just because I wanted the stem and glass. But no, he's holding out. I noticed it on eBay 2 years ago, and it'll still be there in two years time!

I can wait..


----------



## Roamer Man (May 25, 2011)

harryblakes7 said:


> I do have a few Ronda staffs...........


I didn't know the Beach Boys were into watches?


----------



## trim (Sep 23, 2010)

Roamer Man said:


> Roger the Dodger said:
> 
> 
> > For a rare watch, that's not unreasonable...I paid Â£50 for a complete crown and stem assembly for my Seiko 6139-6002 and they're as rare as hens teeth (the stem, not the watch!)
> ...


Is this for your 482 Rockshell? If so it is an ETA 2630 family - and should be a standard ETA Male inner stem. We'd need to confirm length etc. But it shouldn't be a problem as it was used in about 30 different ETA calibres.


----------



## Roamer Man (May 25, 2011)

trim said:


> Roamer Man said:
> 
> 
> > Roger the Dodger said:
> ...


Yes, it is for the Rockshell. I thought it was an ETA 2836, but never mind, it doesn't make any odds. It's good if I can have another shot at getting it fixed. I always wondered why people kept telling me it was a one-off and no longer available? I'll measure the length of it a.s.a.p!

OK, just measured it and it's 8.13mm (outer stem = 6.09 incl. crown). Unfortunately, I'm about to leave for Bristol Airport to take a flight to Madrid. But, as Arnie said 'I'll be back'..


----------

